# Sterling fixed term bond



## n00dle (15 Feb 2011)

Hello,
I moved back to Ireland 12 months ago and just sold my apartment in London. I want to leave the sterling in a fixed term deposit account for minimum 12 months but all the financial institutions want me to be UK permanent resident. Any ideas ? 
Thanks
Noodle


----------



## Gervan (15 Feb 2011)

Halifax will accept non-UK residents for a couple of accounts.
http://www.halifax.co.uk/savings/accounts/longer-term/guaranteed-reserve/


----------

